# A tip for Tormek users



## bnoles (Feb 25, 2007)

I leaned this tip on another forum and wanted to pass it along. 

As most of us already know, it *is* a good thing to place an earth magnet in our water tray to keep the metal shavings from returning to the grinding wheel when sharpening.  On the other hand, is *not* such a good thing to try to remove these shavings from the magnet when we are done and ready for clean up.  What realy works well, is to cut the fingers off our used rubber gloves before disposing of them and drop the magnet in one of those fingers and tying a knot on the end.  Drop it in your water tray and when finished, simply cut the knot off, invert the finger tip and remove the magnet.  Dispose of rubber finger tip with shavings inside and you have a clean magnet always with little fuss.

Sometimes it is the *little* things that can make a *big* difference.  I hope this tip can make a difference for someone.


----------



## oldsmokey (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the good idea Bob.  I am on my way to get some new magnets.  I hate cleaning the old ones.
Ellis


----------



## Russb (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a great idea. How about glueing a magnet to the outside bottom of the tray. I haven't looked, would there be room.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw a demo on a Tormek and the guy had a magnet on the outside side of the tray.


----------



## pmichris (Feb 26, 2007)

I take one of the little zip-lock bags that pen parts come in (that we all have so many of) and put the magnet in there.  When done sharpening open the bag and turn it inside out.

Just my two cents worth.

Chris


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 26, 2007)

Chris:  The same thought occurred to me; but why waste time and risk a problem?  Just discard the bag and use a new one.


----------



## bob393 (Mar 6, 2007)

Super idea, thanks!


----------

